# Castle of Mesen, 2013-2014



## xNatje (May 17, 2014)

My beloved castle, the Castle of Mesen.
I live 5 minutes from this castle, however, I only got inside after the partially demolishing, which I really regret! I have now here been a few times. Here are the pictures from several visits during 2013 and 2014





































































and a few in color aswell this time

















And a few analogue!





































That's more then enough I guess! Enjoy!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 17, 2014)

Thats been a beautiful building,floor looks a bit dodgy.Great collection of images.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 17, 2014)

Really enjoyed those, beautiful building!
Thanks


----------



## perjury saint (May 17, 2014)

*Wish this was 5 minutes down the road from me!! Nice one!! *


----------



## Onmyown (May 17, 2014)

Awesome shots, love the black and white.


----------



## ZeaJane (May 17, 2014)

Beautiful place! Floors look a bit scary though!


----------



## xNatje (May 19, 2014)

Floors are very dangerous! I had to be carefull


----------



## UrbanX (May 19, 2014)

What a stunning set of photographs! I thought this was demolished years ago! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## oldscrote (May 19, 2014)

That's amazing thank you


----------



## billygroat (May 19, 2014)

Very nice, merci!


----------



## xNatje (May 19, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> What a stunning set of photographs! I thought this was demolished years ago!
> Thanks for sharing




It is partly demolished.


----------



## LittleOz (May 19, 2014)

The decay and bad floors look like an English explore, but the building is more beautiful than most English ruins.


----------



## cunningplan (May 19, 2014)

what a set of great photos, all are very good but I like the B & W ones best, I really like that place


----------

